# Phal. schilleriana sulking



## masaccio (Apr 9, 2021)

I think I remember that these can sulk for a long time. I wonder what the record is. I've had one that's been surviving and growing roots since 2015 with one small 3" healthy leaf. I remember because that's when I moved from NYC up to my house and I rescued it from extremely substandard growing conditions where I was temporarily staying in a friend's city apartment. At that point I think it did have one older leaf that eventually yellowed and died. That left the one remaining leaf, which has held strong for years. I suspected that water had gotten into the center and killed the growth bud but it didn't actually look as if that had happened. I really was going to throw it out this year, my hope and patience having become severely diminished. I've had the plant since 2005 when a friend bought it for me at the NYOS while it was still at Rock Center. It has lovely light-textured flowers and wonderful fragrance and bloomed on big tree-like but somewhat limp spikes. I'm so excited that I found a new leaf starting yesterday.


----------



## abax (Apr 9, 2021)

Stick with it masaccio. That plant deserves a little love. You may have the "sulking
award" and congratulations on the new leaf.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 10, 2021)

Mine was growing so well with 7 huge leaves but then sudden lost 4 of them. I panicked and moved it warner nights. Slowly recovering. Will problaby repot into NZ moss. What is yours sulking in?


----------

